# Billy's big day!



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Well we took Billy into the vets this morning, he had his pre-med and we sat with him for around 10 mins when he zonked out on my knee, it was strange to see him so flat out as usually when he is asleep he jumps up to follow if we move! 
Roll on 2pm when I can phone for an update, going to be a long 4 hours...
H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Helen .. I know seeing your cockapoo so still is a strange experience, I recently had Honey sedated for health testing and it was really strange, not nice actually, I stayed with her the whole time (my choice, wanted to be involved) but seeing her so still was just weird and I couldn't wait for her to come round .. 

After 2pm I will be back for a Billy update ... keep busy Helen .. I know you will be thinking of nothing else .. sending you a hug, things like this are always harder for us owners rather than our dogs ....


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can understand how you feel - I'm dreading this - however, they all seem to bounce back pretty quick! Looking forward to your update.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wishing Billy all the best - he'll be fine!

Ian


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck Billy Donna and Bud x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck Billy although having said that it's nearly 2pm so I'm guessing his op will have happened by now and you'll just be awaiting the phone call from the vets. Let us know how he did.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Good luck to Billy!!
Let us know how he is doing when you get him, are you going the cone, or the onesie/vest option?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Billy is doing ok. The vets rang at 1pm to suggest we take him home as although the op went well he was a bit distressed after. Seems ok, having a little sleep now, although he is feeling a bit sorry for himself and is a bit swollen. Sure some scrambled egg with tuna will cheer him up later!
He had internal stitches and no collar. Lead walks until he is checked over next Friday which will be a bit of a pain.
Thanks for the support - it makes such a difference!
H x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Always such a big thing you cannot help feeling bad for them as they don't understand why they are uncomfortable. Good about the internal stitches, Hattie will have those as my vet says no need for cone (further distress) and not to worry about licking as it will aid wound healing presumably if it is not excessive!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Internal stitches you lucky thing ,why dont all vets do that? Glad he's ok and back home x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

seriously!! Why don't all vets do that! lady had awful blue visible stitches.


----------

